# choose



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

mares puck or the suunto gekko computer


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

The Mares puck...not as conservative as the Gekko. I have the Gekko and it is a decent paperweight. :banghead I dive the TUSA IQ 700, same as N2ition, and would dive the Mares if I wasn't already using my IQ700. Just my .02. I'm gonna sell my Gekko and buy the Mares for Jodi when she can start diving again.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never used the gekko, but I have used the Puck. Nice computer for the price.

The one I use most is the Tusa IQ700.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll take Suunto over Mares any day, or any computer brand for that matter... Do a little research on the algorithms used by each computermanufacturer andI think you'll agree...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Capt CodeBobbie (9/21/2009)*I'll take Suunto over Mares any day, or any computer brand for that matter... Do a little research on the algorithms used by each computermanufacturer andI think you'll agree...


The Suunto computers are conservative as all get out. I am all about safety. But the Gekko/Suunto computers simply rob you of bottom time. Everytime I have dove with someone with a Suunto computer, I end up waiting forever for them to get the necessary surface interval according to their computer. While my computer already had me ready to go back down.

I own the Mares puck now. I lost my Oceanic Versa Pro to the sea gods. :dohIt is a great little computer that does not give you more than what you need when you need it. I hate computers that try to tell you everything under the sun on the screen at one time. I want the necessary info in nice big letters/numbers when I need it. The Mares Puck does this job well.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with Jon. the Suunto will rape your bottom time. And if you seesaw your profile it also hits you hard. As far as quality my Suunto has over 300 dives on it and no problems . Also using the same battery.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I will say I recently dove the Gecko and It was much moreconservative than my D9... I also preferSuunto for their ease of use and durability not justbecause of theiralgorithms (just to clarify my previous statement)...I still however believe they are at the top of the game when it comes to their algorithms (conservative or not)...I've never had anyone on theboatwho had problems with orcouldn't use their Suunto...However, I can't say that about Mares and I see more customers with Suunto than anything else...Just my observation...


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a Mares Nemo Wide and had no problems with it. Mares makes really good product. Currently I also own the Tusa IQ700 and Mares Nemo Wide. 



Like both of them but the Nemo Wide has become my back up computer seeing the IQ700 has a 2 gas function.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

As far as ease of use, hands down the Mares puck smokes the Gekko. The Mares is one button and has a backlight, the Gekko has no backlight and the Mares has a owner replaceable battery. The Gekko rides the Suunto name, but is overpriced and is just too conservative. I have had to set so manySuuntos for their confused owners I should work for AquaLung!


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

> *BADBOY69 (9/21/2009)*As far as ease of use, hands down the Mares puck smokes the Gekko. The Mares is one button and has a backlight, the Gekko has no backlight and the Mares has a owner replaceable battery.


I agree the Gecko is a very conservative computer... It is a user-replaceable battery computer... and if you shine you a light directlyon the display for about 5 to 10secondsthe screen will stay illuminated the entire divedue to a phosphoresent display, and it does workand it does save battery life...Like I said in my experiences I have less problems with customers using Suunto than most of the other computers I'veseen in my experiences... Do other computers work, well obviously but I'm not gonna call them worthless based on my opinion... Just stating my opinion and observation...


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've heard some horror stories about the Suunto (cobra's and vypers) having the depth gauge go out. From what I've heard they'll be sitting on the surface and the computer will read a depth (one read 435'). They said Suunto replaced them even though they were out of warranty. Haven't heard anything about that heading with the Gekko.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Gekko doesn't have the PC interface capability, and it uses an RGBM model similar to what Mares has been using for years. The suunto battery compartment and cover is the same as on the pelagic (Oceanic) computers, and they arebadly designed. We've seen a high percentage of failure and flooding.

Mares uses the old proven screw down cover which is MUCH better.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I have been diving with a Gekko for 3 years now with no problems. I like it, it is pretty much a "set it and forget it" thing. I would not hesitate to purchase another one. If you get the opportunity, borrow one of each and dive with them. A hands on trial is a good way to see what works for you.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been using the Mares Puck for about two months, User friendly one-button operation.Very legible and non-crowded display. Although it's a wrist computer, I removed the wrist straps andmounted it inmy Sherwood instrument console (round opening). User selectable personal safety factors and PO2 (ATA). Allows user to deselect some of the audio warnings (beeps). User replaceable battery. No need to reset the FO2 between dives. Simple to understand deco display.

*My only gripe so far:* The Puck comes with a screen shieldthat is worthless on the surface because it will fog up after a diive and make the display almost unreadable. I replaced it with a stick-on screen protector available at most dive shops.

Excellent computer for the price. If youhave noneed to switch the FO2 during a dive, the Puck should fit your requirements.

You can download and read the manual from the mares website at: http://www.mares.com/download_computers.php?region=USA


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Evensplit (9/22/2009)*The suunto battery compartment and cover is the same as on the pelagic (Oceanic) computers, and they arebadly designed. We've seen a high percentage of failure and flooding.
> 
> Mares uses the old proven screw down cover which is MUCH better.


They won't flood if you use the battery kit, which comes with a battery and a new seal, and follow the directions in themanual... http://www.suunto.com/suunto/main/article_1column.jsp?CONTENT%3C%3Ecnt_id=10134198673939518&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=9852723697223448&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442490170&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395903522

I've only heard of a couple flooding and it's because they went towalmartbought a battery and didn't change the seal...It they would have read their manual it probably wouldn't of happened. 

If you take it to a dealer and let them change it (which only takes a second and usually only costs however much the battery kit is) and it floods they will ensure that your computer is replaced. (if they're reputable anyway and in that instance i'm sure aqualung would be more than willing to replace it themselves.)


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Capt CodeBobbie (9/28/2009)*
> 
> They won't flood if you use the battery kit, which comes with a battery and a new seal, and follow the directions in themanual... http://www.suunto.com/suunto/main/article_1column.jsp?CONTENT%3C%3Ecnt_id=10134198673939518&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=9852723697223448&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442490170&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395903522
> 
> ...


No matter which way you spin it, it's still a poor design.

I had an Oceanic Data Plus computer (with a screw down cover) for years. Never flooded even though the seal was never replaced. The Oceanic User's Manual called only for an inspection of the "O" ring after battery replacement. Replacement was onlyneeded if the "O" ring was damaged.


----------

